# Racing crew in Dana Point, CA



## pkrupela (Jan 3, 2001)

I sail a 1988 C30 out of Dana Point. Fairly experienced and the boat is pretty well set up for racing, but my gf has no interest in it. So if there is anyone (preferably with some experience) that would be interested in beercans, regattas, longer races - let me know.


----------



## lelander (Apr 3, 2000)

Here''s my shameless plug for my crew finding website. There are tons of folks who would love to go sailing with you. Browse the list, and give them a call.
go to: http://www.esloop.com

Happy Sailing,
JP


----------

